# Deputy Sheriff Anne Jackson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Anne Jackson 
*Skagit County Sheriff's Office
Washington*
End of Watch: Tuesday, September 2, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, September 2, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Deputy Anne Jackson was shot and killed after responding to a disturbance at a residence in the small town of Alger. When dispatchers were unable to reach her another deputy was sent to the location and found her body, along with a second shooting victim.

A suspect was located and led responding officers on a pursuit down I-5 in which he wounded a Washington State Patrol trooper and fatally shot another motorist. He turned himself at the county sheriff's office a short time later.

The ensuing investigation revealed that the suspect had also murdered three other people in two houses near the location where Deputy Jackson was killed at.

Deputy Jackson had served with the Skagit County Sheriff's Office for 6 years. She is survived by her parents.
Agency Contact Information
Skagit County Sheriff's Office
600 South Third
Mount Vernon, WA 98273

Phone: (360) 336-9450

_*Please contact the Skagit County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Truck Trooper (Jan 29, 2008)

RIP Deputy Anne Jackson


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

May your star shine brightly beside the hand of God.


----------

